# Whats your favorit Tang



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

*Whats your favorit Tang*​
Cyps612.24%Featherfins510.20%Shellies, Xenos, Calvus-Comps3877.55%


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I'm doing a poll to find out what your favorit Tang is and why. The reason I'm asking is I have an empty 90 gallon sitting around and I want to set it up. I have a passion for Cyps and Featherfins. Right now I have a young group of Brundi Furcifers not showing color yet, and a young Group of Kavalla Ventralis. At one time I had a nice breeding group of Boops (but I sold them because the price was right) Right now I have 4 groups of Cyps (Kitumba's, Utintas, Tri-Colors, and Keranges) and a wild group of Cyp Microlepidous Karilani Yellows comimg in a few weeks

I know theres alot of options out there like Shellies, Xenos, Fronts, Troephus, and Calvus-Comps.... I'm even thinking about making the 90 a community tank. Your comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like Calvus best. So far, maybe my answer will be different next year (I'm doing a community in the 6' tank first of the year)! Calvus, Caudos, Julies, Leleupi (maybe), Brevis, Cyps and a lone Tret.


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

love the trets and sexfaciates (SP)


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

add trophs to the list


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

fiupntballr said:


> add trophs to the list


What about the lake's lovely Synos???


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

shellies for sure!
multies, brevis, occies !
fun to watch

:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: 
:fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I love my Aulonocranus. They're such a cool fish. While their colors aren't hit you in the face bold, their colors change so much by angle and light that it looks like a different fish each time you see them. Their pits are HUGE too. Can't wait until my guys finally start to breed.

I do admit my multies are fun and just watching the colony is interesting.


----------



## Longstocking (Aug 26, 2003)

All of the above :thumb:   

Actually gobies are my fav.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

xeno is my favorite.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

caudo's or kiku firetip brichardis ... both have beautiful, but subtle coloring ... and spunk.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Neolamprologus buescheri


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Shell dwellers; multies in particular.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

fiupntballr
I tried putting Tropheus and Fronts in the poll but it only took the 3. I do have a young group of 30 Orange Flame Bembas. I've had bad luck with Trophs but I thought I would give them a try again.

I would like to see what everyone would do with a 90 gallon as a community tank. I know for the upper half I will have Cyps. Its the rocks and the sand bottom I'm looking for. Would a small group of Xeno or Ventralis work with the 4' foot print for the bottom? I know the Xenos should work with Calvus/Comps but do you think the Ventralis will be to aggressive for the Calvus/Comp plan. I'm not big on Julies so keep them out.

Please keep the comments coming!
I'll try to get some pics posted later today.


----------



## Alleycat (Dec 2, 2006)

Enantiopus Kilesa


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

12pointer said:


> fiupntballr
> I tried putting Tropheus and Fronts in the poll but it only took the 3.


All you had to do was add options.


----------



## 12pointer (May 30, 2006)

I thought I added the other option but I must not of.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

mines shells for now becasue thats the only tang i have kept but i like them so maybe more in the future


----------



## poypoyking (Aug 10, 2005)

I really love compressiceps and calvus, such neat fish.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Well I like feather fins from that list


----------



## gunnerx (Apr 14, 2008)

I really like my Cyps.  The dominant male is trying to take control of the tank. He keeps the Calvus in check by letting them know who's the boss.


----------



## Neolamprologus Marco (Jan 14, 2008)

Brichardi got me hooked on tangs,such a beautiful fish!


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

calvus/comps are my fave. It helps that they're pretty easy to come by locally whereas other tangs aren't. Fronts are really cool and I'd like to have a colony of them one day if I ever own a big enough tank, but they aren't listed in your poll.


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

i dont think the poll you set up is very accurate. you have lamprologus and xenos for one vote and one group for each of the other two, and no tropheus.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

brian93 said:


> i dont think the poll you set up is very accurate. you have lamprologus and xenos for one vote and one group for each of the other two, and no tropheus.


The poll is accurate as it pertains to the original post.


----------



## Tanganykian Guy (Jun 12, 2008)

Neolamprologus leleupi for the win! My preference is the yellow (rather than orange) variety, but getting harder and harder to find. They are a beautiful vibrant colored fish and very active so are fun to watch especially when you have a large group of them interacting.


----------



## ikongoni (Apr 29, 2004)

I am in agreement that Leleupi is the most beautiful of the Tanganyikans. 
Its easily my favourite too.

But I also like the other rock dwellers such as Juli. Marlieri


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

Anything different/rare .. Neolamps, Altolamps, lepid .... no Favs ... as long as they just don't swim around like Malawi fish with no personality..... :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

frschul said:


> Anything different/rare .. Neolamps, Altolamps, lepid .... no Favs ... as long as they just don't swim around like Malawi fish with no personality..... :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :lol: :lol:


Oddities are my favorite as well, hopefully I can pick something strange up in the near future!


----------

